# With the 29th Pick in the NBA Draft the Dallas Mavericks Select...



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Who do you want the Mavs to draft and why?
The Draft forum will get to who they will probably pick, so don't worry about that part.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Ebi..Big man in themaking who will be a Great role player and on a team like this he can concentrate on developing his D even more and not worry about scoring. Ben Wallace jr.!:laugh:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*We should go big*

The Mavericks need to get some inside toughness. Someone
who can use size to push people off the block. A defensive
minded rebounder.

That of course will not be easy to find at 29. So for that reason
I say lets draft on potential. Lets go for a young guy who can
develop over time.

I like Kendrick Perkins the 6' 10" 285 lb highschool kid. He is
not another 3 point shooter which we have plenty of. The
guy is strickly an inside player who will do the dirty work.
Of course it will take some time for him to develop but the
Mavs can use him for 5-8 minutes per half and maybe get
some tough minutes from him.

Another guy who I like maybe even more than Perkins is
James Lang another highschooler who is wide, maybe a little
too wide but is supprisingly quick for a guy that size. By the
way his is 6'9" 315lbs. He needs to get down to 290-300
range but he is is a force inside. Don't let his height fool you, 
his wingspan is an amazing 7'6 1/2" so he is more like a
7 footer. He can hurt people inside and will definitely not
get pushed around.

Another guy I like is 6'11" 19 year old African player Malick Badiane. This guy is suppose to be an incredible athlete with a desire to play interior defense and rebound.

All these guys will need time to develop but the Mavs will not 
need these guys to come in and be a star right away. They will be asked to perform a very specific job for a limited number of minutes and I believe we can get that out of one of these guys.

The Mavs are a really good team with some holes to fill and a
big tough inside guy is one of those holes. We will probably go
out and try to get a Karl Malone or Alonzo Mourning this summer
but I still think we need to draft someone to fill that hole in the
future.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Everyone says they need some inside toughness, its easier to get that from a US player than a forgin kid.

Drafting a young big man who could play behind which ever vet the Mavs sign in the offseason sounds like the best idea.


----------



## fcboiler87 (Jun 11, 2003)

With the last pick in the first round, there wont be much to choose from. All the foreign guys will be gone. The only big guys left will be the high schoolers, Kendrick Perkins, and James Lang. While either one of them would be a gamble, there really isn't much to lose at that point in the draft. 

Lang is a big boy and can sure bang it down low. I'd like to see Dallas draft him, and give him some time to develop. He will have to take time though, because he is straight out of high school. 

If neither Perkins nor Lang is available, then it's a total toss up. As long as they get a decent big guy, it'll be ok with me.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

Lang has a weight problem and perkins needs to touch up his game.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey, PErkins would be a good pickup.

Looks like Ebi is withdrawing.

Just get size. Perkins size is awesome and he is near hometown and he has potential too. A good young man.


And some people should offer their own ideas rather than bashing other posters draft picks.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Jacres318 is entitled to his opinion but instead of only bashing the players suggested, he should offer up some alternatives.

The problem is that at #29 in the draft we are not going to get a Darko Milicic type player. We are going to have to take a chance on some player.

If you don't like Lang or Perkins Jacres318 who do you want us to draft?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> Lang has a weight problem and perkins needs to touch up his game.


The beauty of being drafted for a team as deep as the Mavs is you dont have to make an immediate impact. And you think practising with Dirk, Nash, NVE, Finley, Bell, Bradley,Raef and Griffen wont improve your shot?


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

How the hell am i'm bashing? I'm sure if i say evan Eschmeyer isn't the best player in the league I'm Bashing him. I'm not going to lie Kendrick should go to college and it was the worst decision of his life not to. He should go for atleast two years and he could be a top 5 pick. 

I think we should complete the sign and trade deal with indiana and select PG Chris Thomas University of Notre Dame. If you seen him play you can't argue with the pick. I'm also a die hard ND fan and i watch everyone of his games. This kid can play, not great. After Nash he could become our starter. Look at Arenas wasn't he a second rounder(i know he was behind J-rich)? 

That's just a thought. I don't want a shaq with no talent or a guy regreting a decision the rest of his life! It will take them 5 years to play average! Lang May not even be able to do that! Perkins just flushed his life down the toilet. Yeah he'll play for someone, but ony two years of college he could make millions!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Chris Thomas probably would do well with the Mavs. He has a good shot and can handle the ball well.

Who they draft depends on what offseason moves they are going to make. If they trade Nick, they could use a draft pick to try to replace him. But if they don't trade Nick they probably just grab a project big man or another forgin kid.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

OK, so saying Lang has a weight problem and Perkins needs to touch up his game is not bashing, fine. But my point was I would like to see a realistic alternative.

Now you have offered one except for the fact that I don't think its realistic that Indiana is going to give us Jermaine O'Neal for Nick the quick. Believe me I would jump up and down if that were to happen. And if it did happen I would agree then the objective for this draft would be to replace Nick with someone like Chris Thomas. I have not seen enough of him this year to be a good judge but I will take your word for it that he is a quality point guard.

Now lets say that we are not able to pull off such a deal. Who in that case should we draft. You say that is will take 5 years for either Lang or Perkins to play average basketball. Yet if Perkins goes to college for 2 years he will be a top 5 pick. I agree it may take a couple of years before either guy could probably play any sort of major role here. But they would not be asked to play a major role. They could play the minor role we would ask of them and be given the time to learn.

So what you are saying is that with the last pick in the draft this year we should not pick a guy who in two years will be a top 5 pick in the draft. That makes no sense at all. In your mind he has either "flushed his life down the toilet" or he will be a huge star making millions. I guess there is no in between here. Tell that to Rashard Lewis. I don't think Seattle regrets taking him and I hear all the same stuff about how he made a huge mistake with his life by going straight to the NBA.

So unless we can pull off the Jermaine O'Neal deal I stand by my opinion that we should try and pick up one these big young guys.
And I don't think they have ruined thier lives by skipping a year or two of college.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

iF Zaur Pachulia is still there take him-otherwise jerome Beasly would be good


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

the trade is Croshere and then we sign O'neal. In college Perkins will be starting and in the nba he'll be lucky to get 6 min a game. Look at curry, Chandler, and brown and they were top 3 picks.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

just wondeing.. but wasnt curry the fourth pick?


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

yeah he was, but top 3 sounds better than top 4. Anyways i think it was or wasn't it gasol or J- rich?


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

it was gasol..

it went

brown
chandler
gasol
curry
.....


----------



## cmaher (Jun 15, 2003)

Chris Marcus has tons of potential but is a huge risk. It is a big risk but it is also the 29th pick. You probably won't get a good player, so might as well "waste" it on a big man who has been dominant but has been set back by injuries (foot injury, ouch  ).


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cmaher</b>!
> Chris Marcus has tons of potential but is a huge risk. It is a big risk but it is also the 29th pick. You probably won't get a good player, so might as well "waste" it on a big man who has been dominant but has been set back by injuries (foot injury, ouch  ).


I actually don't have a problem taking a flying on Chris Marcus but certainly not with the 29th pick. We can probably get him with the 57th pick or even wait until he goes undrafted and sign him as a free agent. I don't think he has even worked out for any teams because of his ankle problems. He has visited some teams but he is not healthy enough to go through a workout yet.

This is why I don't think he will even be drafted. Some team like the Mavs make in fact take flyer at or near the end of the 2nd round but there is no way we should waste the 29th pick on such a long shot when we can most likely get him in the 2nd round.

Look at Grant Hill who is skinny as a rail and his career may be over because of ankle problems. Chris Marcus at 330lbs is going to have a harder time getting healthy enough for an NBA career.

Could be an excellent player if he could get back to 100%. But what a huge if.


----------

